# Who's still packing their HDS



## skillet (Dec 9, 2009)

*HDS B42 S/N 2003*

Well, I got mine for Christmas in '05... I had to have the tailcap replaced in '06... Upgraded to a P4 and a PEU Bezel with trit in '07 and well.. it's the light I carry.. 

I pack others as well, but the HDS B42 is around my neck about everday..

Not wanting to start a discussion about:
Which light is better, which light is more this, more that or what light you carry everyday.. a lot of threads about that ...

I just want to know......

Do _*you*_ still carry _*your*_ HDS & how long have you been doing that?

Thanks
Gordon


----------



## parnass (Dec 9, 2009)

I no longer have my Basic 42XRGT. The beam was flawless, the build quality excellent. I tried pocket carry, then holster carry. 

But I couldn't get accustomed to the chunky shape, the lack of a good lanyard attachment point, and the keypress sequences. Not for me.

I sold it rather than having a lot of money tied up in a light I didn't use much.


----------



## louie (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep, HDS EDC Basic 42 GT #1931 is on me this very second. Can't remember how old - one of the first generation, smooth tail. It was upgraded with a USVOH P4 LED (I estimate about 85 lumens now) from Fred and a Ti bezel from the Shoppe. Then I Frankensteined a flat knurled tail and short battery tube from that Lighthound stash of tubes, and added a Novatac trim clip. I "jailbroke" it with 250 clicks to program it. The button action and UI is still my favorite. I will be really sad when something irreplaceable breaks. It even has some bad nicks in the tail now when I had to put some tire chains on in the dark last year and had to toss the light into the road and snow.

I wish Henry would make the same general thing in a lighter, trim "gentlemen's" style, as I use a Nitecore EX10 for that stuff.


----------



## mbw_151 (Dec 9, 2009)

I still have two HDS B42XRs and they are still the best hiking and camping lights I own. Both have been to "Milky Labs" for high CRI Seoul updates and custom reflectors for more flood. Both have been reprogrammed to start on low-low, double click to low and triple click to medium. Both have the old Arc 4 deep pocket carry clips. I keep trying newer lights Fenix, Surefire, Ra, and Quark but these HDS lights are still my favorites. When I want a multilevel light that's reliable and durable these are the ones. If only they didn't have that nasty parasitic current drain they would be perfect.


----------



## souptree (Dec 10, 2009)

I still EDC my stock U60XRGT.


----------



## leukos (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't EDC my U60 XRGT, never did, but it is my ultimate survival light. It still has the original LED, but I put in a sapphire lens, PEU's SS trit bezel, Novatac clip, and the latest version tailcap as well as a 17670 body, oh and I also made a flip-up diffusion lens for it too. I think next time I have some extra cash I will upgrade the LED to something nice and warm, maybe a really warm XPG if they ever come out, I'm not in a hurry, the light is pretty close to perfect as it is.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of honest use and a fair bit of customizing in this thread - how about some pics?


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 10, 2009)

I have this guy in my edc rotation, an ultimate 60. This was before Darkzero modded it with a hi-cri warm seoul and a McR reflector...


----------



## DM51 (Dec 10, 2009)

My B42 is in my car, fitted with a SF F04 diffuser filter and powered by a primary CR123A. A medium-low setting makes an excellent map-reading light for the passenger to use without distracting the driver.


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 10, 2009)

I still have a 42 and a 60. Both modded w Seoul's, clips, Ti Bezels and knurled tails. I haven't used them much lately, no reflection on HDS at all. Just not in the rotation right now. I like them alot. Wish I could try out a Ra.


----------



## qarawol (Dec 10, 2009)

parnass said:


> I no longer have my Basic 42XRGT. I tried pocket carry, then holster carry. But I couldn't get accustomed to the chunky shape, the lack of a good lanyard attachment point, and the keypress sequences.



You needed a way to carry it that was completely out of the norm. The UI takes a bit to master, though once set to your liking, it becomes a regular Flashlight.


Yup! Still carry my U60 XRGT w/P4 almost everyday since around mid 2007. I really can't help it for it is my belt buckle. Never forgotten or in the way. Easy draw too even while sitting.








Njoy...


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Showboat!


----------



## tebore (Dec 10, 2009)

Still got mine on my belt. 

It's a B42 with a K2. Fitted a Ti Bezel and the latest revision tail cap. 
Sometimes I swap it out for a U85 with K2.


----------



## JohnF (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm out in the garage right now, just removed the Seoul P4 from my Basic 60, getting ready to fit one of the XPG R4's I just got in the mail. It is on a 8mm round board, so should fit right in with a pair is short extension wires. I'm hoping for a bit more flood. I still carry my P4 modded Ultimate 60 XR every day. On it I filed the base of the reflector just a hair, so it has a bit more spot than I would like but the tint is perfect so I don't want to touch it. Good thing I ordered 2 of the XPG's, because I immediately dropped one, heard it roll somewhere on the floor, but can't find it. I've given up after 45 minutes of searching. Oh well, it'll still be a cheap mod, just X2 more than it should have been...

John F


----------



## M.S (Dec 11, 2009)

Please tell us how the XP-G mod works, I have been thinking about the same.

I have a Ra Twisty in my pocket now, but my seoul modded B42XR still gets used every day. I gave it to my daughter and she keeps it by her bed.


----------



## lightplay22 (Dec 11, 2009)

I carry mine (b42gt modded to p4) every day and use it very regularly. Dependable and able to put out the right amount of light for the task at hand make it invaluable and I don't go hardly anywhere without it. It sees lots of use clipped to cap bill as a headlight, a task that it does extremely well.
I too would like a smaller trimmer version and have not gotten a RA clicky for the sole reason of it being bigger.

I have a U60gt stock that stays on my bedside lamp table and another b42xrgt (souel modded) with 2 cell barrel that stays in my work van.


----------



## jamie.91 (Dec 12, 2009)

Stillphoto said:


> I have this guy in my edc rotation, an ultimate 60. This was before Darkzero modded it with a hi-cri warm seoul and a McR reflector...



WOW, you own my dream light! where can i buy one of these to mod and whet bezel is that ?

I sooooooo want an HDS, bidding on a cheap novatac on ebay but i know i will get outbid as i dont want to pay much because i want and HDS not a 120T lmao

sorry if its a noob question! lol

thanks jamie


----------



## jefft (Dec 12, 2009)

Mine is in my work bag. I have an EDC60 from 2005 that darkzero recently masterfully modded with a TTK2 and new reflector. This light has _never_ failed and the UI is still one of my favorites.


----------



## tebore (Dec 12, 2009)

jamie.91 said:


> WOW, you own my dream light! where can i buy one of these to mod and whet bezel is that ?
> 
> I sooooooo want an HDS, bidding on a cheap novatac on ebay but i know i will get outbid as i dont want to pay much because i want and HDS not a 120T lmao
> 
> ...



It's a custom Ti bezel by RPM. Looks like it has Ti Screws, Ti clip to go with the bezel and the whole set was annodized by wvalk


----------



## Hans (Dec 12, 2009)

I still use a U42 (usually with a 2xCR123 body) and a B42XR, the U42 every day when I'm at home and the B42XR when I'm out and about. Both are stock, never got round to having them modded with a modern emitter. Doesn't really matter anyway, because I tend to use the low settings almost exclusively, and if I need more light I use a different light with a larger head for more throw anyway. The UI is perfect, and I never had a single problem with them since Henry sent me a new body a couple of years ago.

Fantastic lights they are.

Hans


----------



## socom1970 (Dec 12, 2009)

Yup! Still carry my HDS U60GT w/ SSCP4 upgrade and 2-cell tube and Novatac clip.

It rides in the cell-phone pocket of my 5.11 tac pants.

Still one of my top favorite lights of all time.:thumbsup:


----------



## lrp (Dec 12, 2009)

I still have one Basic 42 with extended tube that I use almost daily around the house, mine is the GT ER model and I've got a custom kydex holster for it and sometimes take it hunting. I edc the RA Clicky 140cn, gt daily in my pocket along with the Little Petite Killer keychain light.


----------



## louie (Dec 12, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> Sounds like a lot of honest use and a fair bit of customizing in this thread - how about some pics?



HDS pron added to my post!


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 12, 2009)

tebore said:


> It's a custom Ti bezel by RPM. Looks like it has Ti Screws, Ti clip to go with the bezel and the whole set was annodized by wvalk



Nailed it. Thanks!


----------



## maxspeeds (Dec 12, 2009)

I still have my High CRI seoul B42 knurled tail, but unfortunately have never EDC'd it. It's been a desk queen. With that said, I still love it and hope to put an R5 xp-g in it when I get a hold of some.

Can someone direct me to how I can program this? I would love for it to start on low-low. I always thought the B-series weren't programmable.


----------



## skillet (Dec 12, 2009)

maxspeeds said:


> I still have my High CRI seoul B42 knurled tail, but unfortunately have never EDC'd it. It's been a desk queen. With that said, I still love it and hope to put an R5 xp-g in it when I get a hold of some.
> 
> Can someone direct me to how I can program this? I would love for it to start on low-low. I always thought the B-series weren't programmable.




Here a start

or Check out post #4 here


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Dec 12, 2009)

Still have my HDS B60 in my rotation. Bought in 2005 and upgraded to a P4 emitter. I did the 250 click thing and "cracked" the UI. In the intervening years I haven't found a better UI.


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Dec 13, 2009)

My U60GT is still one of my most used lights. It gets carried every week.


----------



## jamie.91 (Dec 13, 2009)

tebore said:


> It's a custom Ti bezel by RPM. Looks like it has Ti Screws, Ti clip to go with the bezel and the whole set was annodized by wvalk



how much would you think for me to get something like that here in the uk! looks rather expensive!

i would have that over any other light me thinks!

jamie

BTW, noob here! could someone explain the UI that everyone seems to love ? i want 1 soooo bad, time to sell a coupple of the lihgts i do own lol

BTWBTW, whats an McR reflector


----------



## alanagnostic (Dec 13, 2009)

A modified B42XRGT is on my hip and has been for about 2 years. My search for better lights slowed considerably when I got my first HDS. Henry makes some fantastic lights. The only light I've considered getting lately is one the Ra lights but I can't believe it would be much better than my HDS. Two of three lights I use most are HDS's.


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 13, 2009)

For six months or so a Milky-modded U60 GT, with a K2 TFFC, has gone everywhere I go. The emitter is exceptional, and works well with the HDS reflector, 180 lumens and it throws as well as my Creemator.

In some ways my NovaTac and Ra lights are better. In particular, the interface has improved in the later incarnations. But Milky worked some magic on this one. The beam is just plain beautiful. 

I carry it instead of my Ra because I haven't been able to put it down.


----------



## RGB_LED (Dec 13, 2009)

I purchased my HDS U60XRGT about 2 years ago, edc'd it for a few months, then used it off and on. I had it modded with a U2SVOH P4 by a friend in the summer and I now rotate that light now and again. It's not usually my edc light but I still carry it with me whenever I'm out on a road ride as a secondary light on my handlebars or back-up in pocket. 



M.S said:


> Please tell us how the XP-G mod works, I have been thinking about the same.


+1


----------



## Max Brightness (Dec 13, 2009)

I've had my U60 for a few years and is now modded with high CRI seoul done by Tebore. It is a beautiful tint. 

I rotate this one in my pocket with a Ra Twisty 85Tr, Ra Clicky EDC120 and a Novatac 85T.


----------



## Radio (Dec 13, 2009)

I still have all mine! Love my U85's :devil:


----------



## AvroArrow (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been EDCing a U60GT since I bought it Sept. 2006. It's been modded bit-by-bit over the years, it now sports a USW0H SSC, Ti crenelated bezel, Ti bezel-down clip, knurled flat tailcap from the 17670 tube (original was a smooth tailcap) and I carry it in an AW black nylon holster beside my cell phone on my belt so it's not that noticeable nor obtrusive. It was a birthday gift from my best friend (well, I ordered it and he paid for it) so I won't be selling this one. 

I've also run the gamut of other lights for EDC from Fenixes to Ti McGizmos, but I just keep coming back to this one. The versatility of the 4 programmable levels and form factor are unbeatable in my books. That's why I have 3 other backups, a U60 w/high CRI P4, U60XRGT stock, U60GT stock (UnderTheWeepingMoon's old backup).  I like it more than the early Novatacs and even the Ra Clicky WW that I have. The new UI to get into the programming menu on the Ra Clicky is a pain to use for me because I've been so ingrained with the old UI, and it's too big for me to EDC. I will occasionally rotate it with my Ti PD-S, but 8 out of 10 times I'll be carrying the HDS. 

I've been contemplating swapping out the USW0H for a neutral K2, but the low CRI of the K2s (CRI: [K2 neutral:70], [XR-E neutral:75], [P4 natural: 93]) is putting me off. But it is higher flux than the high CRI P4s, which is why I EDC USW0H instead of the high CRI modded light.

I'm glad to see that I'm not alone in EDCing this old favorite, whether it's pimped out or just plain stock. When did these first come out? mid-2005? I think it's pretty impressive for a 4.5 year old light (w/an emitter upgrade) to still be holding its own with the current flavor-of-the-month lights.


----------



## maxspeeds (Dec 17, 2009)

skillet said:


> Here a start
> 
> or Check out post #4 here



Thanks, Skillet! I'm going to try it out :twothumbs


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 28, 2010)

EDC Basic 42 XR GT #4222.

Added a PEU stainless bezel, removed the clip, activated the locator beacon, force setting, momentary on and auto shutoff.

Carried either in a jacket or pants pocket, a nylon Swiss Army knife pouch or sitting on a counter or table within arms reach.

It literally never leaves my side .

Also have a spare (never used, in its original packaging) as a backup if this one ever breaks. As well as they're made it should never see the light of day :thumbsup:.


----------



## Jeff S. (Apr 29, 2010)

My HDS Systems EDC 60GT is my favorite light- no modifications.

However, I haven't really carried it once I received my Ra Click 170. Three big improvements that the Ra Clicky has over the EDC60GT: no buzz, the UI can interpret much faster clicks, and it's more rugged. Yes, the Ra Clicky is longer, but I'm pretty sure it is slightly slimmer.

I don't think I'll ever buy a light other than from HDS Systems. Hope Henry comes out with a headlamp soon!


----------



## derfyled (Apr 30, 2010)

Possibly my all-time favorite. My U60XR is part of my EDC gear. Even if I own other fine lights, I always come back to it.

I often use an HDS 2 x AA battery tube, this is a great setup for the nice feel in the hand.

Mine has an arc4 style clip, peu bezel with trit (from the very first batch) and a P4 in it.


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 30, 2010)

derfyled said:


> Possibly my all-time favorite. My U60XR is part of my EDC gear. Even if I own other fine lights, I always come back to it.
> 
> I often use an HDS 2 x AA battery tube, this is a great setup for the nice feel in the hand.
> 
> Mine has an arc4 style clip, peu bezel with trit (from the very first batch) and a P4 in it.



Kind of off topic, but does anyone still produce the two AA battery tube? I already have the 2CR123 tube, which is nice in situations where I need more runtime on high, but I'd really like to round out the collection with the 2AA tube, to be able to use Ni-MH and Li AA's.
----------------------------------------------------------

And yes, my HDS B42XR is my EDC. I have what appears to be a Novatac bezel, and the Arc4 style clip (which I love, BTW). It's also been modded with a P4 (apparently by Milkyspit, according to the last owner).


----------



## coldshot (Apr 30, 2010)

I EDC my B60 modded by DatiLED and my McGizmo McLux III PD daily (2 is 1, 1 is none). I've got a U60 being modded by Milkyspit right now. My U60 XRGT and B42 XRGT get rotated in on occasion.

Cold


----------



## derfyled (Apr 30, 2010)

John_Galt said:


> Kind of off topic, but does anyone still produce the two AA battery tube? I already have the 2CR123 tube, which is nice in situations where I need more runtime on high, but I'd really like to round out the collection with the 2AA tube, to be able to use Ni-MH and Li AA's.




As far as I know, a very limited amount of those exist. They were made by HDS but have never been officially released. The runtime with NI-MH is very impressing and even better when used with L91. I get near 1h45min on high with lithium AA.:huh:


----------



## lightsandknives (Apr 30, 2010)

gottawearshades said:


> For six months or so a Milky-modded U60 GT, with a K2 TFFC, has gone everywhere I go. The emitter is exceptional, and works well with the HDS reflector, 180 lumens and it throws as well as my Creemator.
> 
> Milky worked some magic on this one. The beam is just plain beautiful.



I just got my Basic 42xr back from Milky a couple of weeks ago with the K2 TFFC upgrade. It's been with me ever since. I was amazed how much throw this thing has! I highly recommend the combination if you have one sitting around you're not using!


----------



## rider (May 2, 2010)

Just for the record...

I EDCd my HDS B42XRGT for over four years until it went MIA a few weeks ago.

I hadn't felt the need to look for another light since I first acquired this one.

Simply a superb flashlight.

I have an RA Clicky here now, but I really prefer the slightly shorter form factor of the old HDS.

I wish Henry would offer a slightly less robust version of the Clicky in order to make a more pocketable light.


----------



## skillet (Oct 3, 2010)

I thought I might bump this thread to tell the story that a friend of mine found an EDC Ultimate 60 a few weeks ago... It has a Novatac battery tube and tailcap.. He didn't even know what he had...

But he does now....

Gordon


----------



## ampdude (Oct 3, 2010)

No I do not. Had the U60GT version. It was too dim for me back in 2006 and I didn't like the UI so I got rid of it right away. Also mine would step down to the 42 lumen mode after about 45 seconds on high, and this behavior I did not care for. The XR models seemed to fair better in this regard as I recall..


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 3, 2010)

I still have my old U60GT with the arc4 clip... I carry it occasionally if I don't want the bulk of my typical EDC light.


----------



## Connor (Oct 3, 2010)

Still using my HDS EDC U60 XR with 18650 battery tube, very recently upgraded with steel bezel ring and a SSC P4 High CRI: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/293489
Liking it more and more every day, high CRI is so nice for the outsides.


----------



## John_Galt (Oct 3, 2010)

jamie.91 said:


> how much would you think for me to get something like that here in the uk! looks rather expensive!
> 
> i would have that over any other light me thinks!
> 
> ...




Kind of a late answer, but the UI is very easy to understand.

Click for on.
When on, double click to move up to the next level. From that level, you can double click to revert to the last mode.
Triple click for a very functional low.
Double click press (hold for longer than a click, release) to go to maximum output.

------------------
I'm sorry to say that I sold my HDS a few months ago. I really do miss it.

I upgraded with a Ra 140n. Definitely an improvement on some aspects of the HDS lights, but also much chunkier, which makes it harder to EDC.


----------



## alanagnostic (Oct 3, 2010)

Almost a year after my last reply to this thread and I still have my modded B42 on my hip. I still haven't bought a RA Clicky but only because after buying my HDS's I didn't feel the need for many more lights. Thanks for the great lights Henry.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 3, 2010)

John_Galt said:


> Kind of a late answer, but the UI is very easy to understand.
> 
> Click for on.
> When on, double click to move up to the next level. From that level, you can double click to revert to the last mode.
> ...



And further more you can customize each of these four modes to be what you want or even change how the light functions. For example the light has four modes primary secondary low and high... I have mine set up to always come on high. After it's on I can then choose where to go by double or triple clicking... 

Some would prefer to set it up to come on in low and then go from there... It's all up to you


----------



## KevinL (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry..I sent my HDS packing..  (B60)

Hopefully the new owner will chime in soon!


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 6, 2010)

Not EDC, but this B42XRGT (modded) sits on my nightstand dutifully. Three green trits in the bezel...TI clip. A truly wonderful light and probably my most expensive/valued.


----------

